# OT The Official Apprentice Thread



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

For those of you watching the show. We are in the final 6. Amy is the clear favorite. thats obvious. Can anyone knock her off? Doesnt look good. I expect the next 2 to go will be Katrina (who is rumored to be headed to playboy) and Nick, leaving the final 4 as Kwame, Troy, Bill and Amy. I see Troy and Amy as the final 2. But Amy as the winner. Any thoughts?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Sure seems like it at this point, but you never know.
Amy will probably join Troy and Kwame next episode and win. Katrina will be booted 'cuz she's up against 2 guys. Nick should be next to go 'cuz Bill's smarter than him. And then it's up in the air... but here's my prediction.
4th Kwame
3rd Bill
2nd Troy
Winner Amy

I'm rooting for Kwame 'cuz he's cool (gotta love that Planet Hollywood episode where he was signing basketballs, that was hilarious :laugh: )


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Sure seems like it at this point, but you never know.
> Amy will probably join Troy and Kwame next episode and win. Katherina will be booted 'cuz she's up against 2 guys. Nick should be next to go 'cuz Bill's smarter than him. And then it's up in the air... but here's my prediction.
> 4th Kwame
> ...


I think that sounds about right. 

on a side note, if Amy doesnt win this, it will be a travesty. She has won every competition and is clearly the mastermind behind most of the success of her teams. Her only downfall can be her growing romance with Nick, who is a bum


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> For those of you watching the show. We are in the final 6. Amy is the clear favorite. thats obvious. Can anyone knock her off? Doesnt look good. I expect the next 2 to go will be Katrina (who is rumored to be headed to playboy) and Nick, leaving the final 4 as Kwame, Troy, Bill and Amy. I see Troy and Amy as the final 2. But Amy as the winner. Any thoughts?


i think amy will win too. when she stated that her goal was to "not lose" a task going forward, i thought, yup, you are just the kind of person the donald would have running a company. the donald hates to lose. 

nick is a leetch. katrina has done nothing. i see bill and amy as the final two. 

missed last nights episode - who got fired???

(OT: Donald Trump is hosting SNL this week!! - good thing i just got my new DVR system set up today)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: OT The Official Apprentice Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> i think amy will win too. when she stated that her goal was to "not lose" a task going forward, i thought, yup, you are just the kind of person the donald would have running a company. the donald hates to lose.
> ...


You didnt mean anything yesterday. It was a review of all the other episodes. There is going to be some twists coming up. There is less then 4 weeks to the finale and we have 6 contestants left so there is going to either be a double firing or multiple shows in a week or something. Amy has to be a lock on this one


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: OT The Official Apprentice Thread*

My preference as to who wins:

1. Amy
2. Nick
3. Troy
4. Kwame
5. Bill
6. Katrina

I don't have the aversion to Nick that a lot of people do.


----------



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

For some reason I'm pulling for Troy, the good 'ole boy.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: OT The Official Apprentice Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> You didnt mean anything yesterday.


LOL!! gee thanks alot. (i know what you miss though)
yeah, i checked in with my sister who is also an apprentice nut - and she gave me the scoop. 

:laugh:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Bill is my sleeper.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT The Official Apprentice Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL!! gee thanks alot. (i know what you miss though)
> ...


sorry about the mistype


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT The Official Apprentice Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> My preference as to who wins:
> 
> 1. Amy
> ...


I admit I don't like Nick, but I gained some respect for him (and lost some for Bill) when he returned the Ad money during the petty-cab episode. A guy in business has to stand by his ethics.

It's hard to predict the next winners, because the two team format seems impractical at this point.... I'm guessing they're all head-to-head at this point. Favs?

*Amy* -- Hot chick with brains to boot
*Troy* -- Don't know why, but I like him, and it seems like the other players do, too.
*Kwame* -- Will stay under the radar while Katrina, Nick, & Bill blow each other up.
*Nick*
*Bill*
*Katrina* -- This pains me as she is clearly the best looking left.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I can't argue... Amy's looking good. For her final opponent, I can't decide between these 3 guys: Troy, Bill, and Nick. Since Nick is disliked by so many people, I'll call him my sleeper.

Katrina and Kwame haven't really shown me anything. I'd be really surprised if either one makes it to the final 3.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Whoa, you all are nuts. Amy hasn't loss, true, but losing isn't necessarily a bad thing. Check out The Art of the Comeback.

I have no real defining memories of Amy coming up with something brilliant. But I often see Troy and Bill just stepping up to a challenge and making moves when people like Kwame and Katrina kinda shrink back.

Katrina and Kwame will go first. Then... Nick, I don't know I feel as though he's kinda slimy. You pointed out that advertisment incident... I thought Nick was slimy in that he clearly disregarded the project managers instructions and could have risked the entire competition and it wouldn't have been his neck most likely, it would have been Bill's. Nick didn't even try and negotiate a settlement, he just handed the money back. That's a way of telling a customer your business doesn't mean anything to me. I won't fight for my service and I won't fight to keep you and me happy. Trump says in The Art of the Deal (paraphrased) "Don't look to screw a guy because you'll only put him out business, but don't cave in to their initial demands."

As far as Troy and Bill go... Troy has lost a lot more. The guy has only been successful when leading once. He has country charm, but I don't know if that's enough. Bill really seems to have his stuff together. Amy has to be the favorite, but I don't see her winning. I see failure for Amy down the road and her true colors will be shown... she has been too low profile minus the winning streak.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> I have no real defining memories of Amy coming up with something brilliant.


How about the last real week, when Amy suggested that they advertise on the rickshaws with the vendors they've worked with before? That was about as brilliant and outside of the box of an idea as has come up yet.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> How about the last real week, when Amy suggested that they advertise on the rickshaws with the vendors they've worked with before? That was about as brilliant and outside of the box of an idea as has come up yet.


Also, remember that we don't see everything that happens. Bill is in conflict with team mates more than Amy. Amy has shown that she is able to deal capably even with Omarosa. I had Bill picked as a top finisher early on, but his attempt to swindle the advertiser (rickshaw) and his horrible negotiating skills (apartment negotiations) lead me to think he'd be a great #2 guy in any organization, but not the leader.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't care who wins because Omarosa's gone and that is all that I really wanted.

:djparty:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

It's gotta be Troy or Amy. I do want to say, not to sound egotistical, but I've found myself watching the show saying, "I could do better than that" and "why didn't they take a few minutes to plan what the hell they were doing?" Or, "why didn't they utilize the phone or the internet more on this challenge." I don't think anyone outside of maybe Bill, Amy, Troy, and Omorosa could really be high level corporate people.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well i'm right so far, Katrina's out
But I'm starting to buy into Katrina's view that maybe Amy is overrated, 'cuz her idea really choked last night. Amy's lucky she's had a good record thus far or else she would've been kicked out for sure.
Meanwhile I'm getting really sick of Bill, he likes to pad himself on the back while criticizing everything else that others do. I can't stand him talking behind people's back, he's the next guy I want out (but with the way things are going he's bound to be a top 3).
Kwame's still my man. He hasn't done anything outstanding so far, but I hope he's got some secret tactics up his sleeve waiting to be used...
And can anyone tell me whether or not Amy and Nick actually slept together?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, that was messed up.

Nick and Amy screw the pooch but get a lucky break. Nick also shows sublime skill in converting the luck into results. His stock shoots up the charts.

Troy's team has it all going, but he makes too many mistakes. Picking Kwame was another one, although I think Troy would be out against Bill too.

I predict Troy goes. They're going to the board room.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, that wasn't hard to predict.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dsouljah9</b>!
> I don't care who wins because Omarosa's gone and that is all that I really wanted.
> 
> :djparty:



ABOUT THIS....... I'M GOING TO HAVE NIGHTMARES FOR A WEEK NOW.

(Please note, I wouldn't normally use all-caps but this moment is extremely worthy of it.)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Man, that was messed up.
> 
> Nick and Amy screw the pooch but get a lucky break. Nick also shows sublime skill in converting the luck into results. His stock shoots up the charts.
> ...


yup. troy was going either way tonight. 

amy is wise to nick and she's playing him like a violin. but it could backfire. i don't trust him. 

i still predict amy and bill as the final two...but now could easily see bill winning. 

and, wow, Mar-a-Lago is amazing. 
don't get me started on that plane!!



:grinning:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Amy' starting to piss me off, and Nick, who used to be solid a few weeks ago, hasn't done anything impressive in the past 3 weeks.

I still gotta stick by my pick of Bill.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

The preview of next week said 2 will be fired in the first 30 minutes. And Omarosa is back.

I guess that they are just going to fire Nick and Kwame as Troy and Amy are the only ones with seemingly much corporate experiance outside of sales.

Maybe Troy and Amy will each need to make some pitch to Omarosa?

Not sure why they will need 2.5 hours with just the final 2.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I thought firing Troy was a mistake by the Donald. I understand his reasoning because Troy does lack a formal education but he has shown much better business and leadership instincts than Kwame. IMO, now it is down to Bill or Amy.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I thought firing Troy was a mistake by the Donald. I understand his reasoning because Troy does lack a formal education but he has shown much better business and leadership instincts than Kwame. IMO, now it is down to Bill or Amy.


I told my wife that Kwame would win the boardroom battle b/c he is much more like the people that Trump has around him such as Carlolyn and the old geezer.

Troy could not grow Kwame's polish and education overnight. But Kwame might show more business instincts on the next show now that he knows this is his question mark.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I told my wife that Kwame would win the boardroom battle b/c he is much more like the people that Trump has around him such as Carlolyn and the old geezer.
> ...


Yeah, Trump has an education and even though he trys to play it off like he was sort of "self made" his father was a pretty sucessful developer in his own right and Trump had plenty of privelege growing up. For instance his father split the interests in a 1200 unit apartment complex in Ohio for his 18th birthday. I understand Trumps decision, you DO want people handling your business who have some formal education but Troy was an exception to the rule IMO because he couldn't go to college, he had to take care of his mother and disabled adopted sister. And he still found time to start a successful mortgage company.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Trump is part of that good old guys fraternity. He got his start by joining an upscale club and making contacts.

He's big on status, such as Kwame's Harvard MBA. Kwame isn't necessarily smarter because of it, but who he knows and who he can relate to based on his status as an Ivy boy are worth a lot to Trump.

I wouldn't be surprised if Trump sits there thinking about all the golf he could send Kwame out to play. A clean-cut, tall, impressive black man with an Ivy league education with a fair amount of intelligence. That's golden when you think about the people Trump sells to---people who LOVE status.

Troy on the other hand just doesn't fit that bill. But to be honest, I think what damned him more than anything is that he admitted that he loans his own personal money. A HUGE no-no in the Trump world. Trump is so risk averse, he absolutely refuses to personally guarantee anything unless there is no other way and he's supremely confident. 

Risking your own money is a huge risk... if something goes wrong in business, you lose your place to live. That to Trump makes Troy a livewire. He's willing to risk it all during business.



After my psychology of Trump essay, I'd like to conclude that I think any of the four have a pretty good shot. Trump seems to be enamored with Nick and Amy, but it just feels like Bill will win to me. Ever since the beginning, he's had this aura about him that almost screams untouchable. And he used to run a cigar of the month club... what an old money thing to do! 

Kwame is a possibility too for the above reasons, but I think he's the major underdog. 

I'd seed them as such:

All pretty close:
1)Bill
2)Amy
3)Nick

Way behind:
4)Kwame


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Trump is part of that good old guys fraternity. He got his start by joining an upscale club and making contacts.
> 
> He's big on status, such as Kwame's Harvard MBA. Kwame isn't necessarily smarter because of it, but who he knows and who he can relate to based on his status as an Ivy boy are worth a lot to Trump.
> ...


Thats a very good point about Trump being risk averse and never guaranteeing anything. Troy's company is a mortgage brokerage, I'm not sure how he would even end up "lending out his own personal money" but I did hear him say that as well and the point you make about it is very valid.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Amy' starting to piss me off, and Nick, who used to be solid a few weeks ago, hasn't done anything impressive in the past 3 weeks.
> 
> I still gotta stick by my pick of Bill.


Maybe I missed or misunderstood what happend... I was only half paying attention at that point, but I thought Nick was damn impressive last night.

Basically they were out of time and totally screwed. Her and Amy were sitting there moping and they see the guys that hadn't gotten the deal with Troy done walking out of the building.

Nick gets his *** up, walks over, and in no time at all sells the penthouse for more than Troy/Kwame/Bill even asked for.

Did I misinterpret things, or is that what happened? Because I want guys working for me that never give up and can single-handedly turn a disasterous defeat into a victory. Amy couldn't do that... she was sitting there feeling sorry for herself. Kwame I don't think would have done that, because he's not got that kind of risk-taking personality (although the irony here is that, of course, there was really no risk at all... Nick had nothing to lose). Troy would have, but I think he had to go for other reasons. Bill... Bill might have pulled off something like that too.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree completely. No matter how much better Troy was compared to Kwame, Kwame's education gives him a hell of alot of instant credibility that Troy doesnt have.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Basically they were out of time and totally screwed. Her and Amy were sitting there moping and they see the guys that hadn't gotten the deal with Troy done walking out of the building.
> 
> Nick gets his *** up, walks over, and in no time at all sells the penthouse for more than Troy/Kwame/Bill even asked for.
> ...


Personally, I wish they spent a little more time on the rules of each exercise.

During the show, I thought that each team had one night to sell as long as they got more than $20k. 

But from the boardroom, it appeard that only the highest bidder from either of the two groups was guarenteed a night.

Troy's team played each bidder off each other and looked a little smucky.

I think Nick just explained that the top bid would win and he didn't how much it would take. But that $40k would be a good bet.

So Nick made it seem that he was on the buyer's side and just wanted to give him the most information and help him out.

Pretty slick....

Now on the other hand, Nick seems to be completely bent out of shape over this Amy thing. And she is treating him like a piece of meat.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Personally, I wish they spent a little more time on the rules of each exercise.
> ...


I wasn't sure about that either. I thought each team got a night to sell, not just to collect bids on. If it was the latter, it made Troy's car dealer approach go from looking cheap to downright ridiculous. 

It would seem to explain what I thought I heard Nick say better though, although he played his hand pretty well no matter the circumstance.

Randomly
* Amy can use me as a piece of meat any time.
* I don't think it was a lack of education that did Troy in, but a lack of judgement. There's plenty of Ivy League idiots out there making similar errors in judgement. Going to a good school doesn't always teach tact.
* Even though Nick did a great job this weak, he still reminds me of the bad guy in an Adam Sandler movie.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> Randomly
> * Amy can use me as a piece of meat any time.


So if Amy did just that, but said that I was the strongest poster at BBB.net. and she flashed her sexiest avator at me, that's cool?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Nick and Amy got lucky in that deal because the guy just "miraculously" walked back in at the eleventh hour...

It had me wondering how involved the series producers are behind the scenes at helping the teams with the tasks...cause if I were the people that Troy/Kwame/Bill were trying to rent to I would have smelled something fishy and walked out a lot sooner...I'd bet the producers were involved in keeping them there. I didn't like Troy's pushy closing tactics...a little too used car salesman for me. 

I had to laugh when Nick's dad was trying to tell Amy about "all the women Nick has been through" and Nick was most likely kicking his dad under the table while the sister is saying what an adorable couple they make. LOL. Talk about MADE FOR TV.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I thought the same thing about the producers helping out Amy and Nick ,but it would have been pretty good to see them against each other in the boardroom, too.

I think both Trump and the especially Burnet (the hottest producer around) have better sense to stage something on that level. If that came out, would reality tv be nearly so popular?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> * Even though Nick did a great job this weak, he still reminds me of the bad guy in an Adam Sandler movie.


Happy Gilmore's Shooter McGavin? "I eat pieces of sh*t like you for breakfast"

I missed last night's episode unfortunately, and but from the sounds of it Troy did deserve to go. He's a smart guy and not afraid to step up, but he does make questionable decisions. 

And from the sounds of it ma man Kwame's still not impressin' anyone... but hey, Bill-Amy-Nick might just end up destroyin' one another and Kwame will come out the winner! Go Kwame go!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> And from the sounds of it ma man Kwame's still not impressin' anyone... but hey, Bill-Amy-Nick might just end up destroyin' one another and Kwame will come out the winner! Go Kwame go!


I was impressed that neither Troy or Kwame got personal when they were gunning for each other in the board room. You could tell they were both awkward about it, but both respected the other enough to keep the arguments on the merits of the tasks alone.

I was also surprised that the guys didn't just sign both groups to the highest deals they would offer. After all, seems like there are 365 days in a year and it certainly seemed available. Would the Donald really reject the $35,000 from the lower bidder? Might not have won them the task, but certainly $70,000 would be a better draw than $40,800. Given that the expense is relatively fixed for the suite, two nights won't cost too much more than one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hate to double post, but according to the task requirements, the lease had to be executed within 90 days of the task. When was this filmed?

Still, I think team Nick & Amy got incredibly lucky.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was filled in the fall.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh oh, guys, not to be a jerk, but stay off the net news sites if you don't want to know the winner. One of the losers leaked the info on March 23rd.

-Petey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how is that possible if the winner is to be announced live on april 15th in the finale show?? 

if it was leaked, i'm betting it was a disgruntled nick in anycase! 

 :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> how is that possible if the winner is to be announced live on april 15th in the finale show??
> 
> if it was leaked, i'm betting it was a disgruntled nick in anycase!
> ...


I live in New York, and you know what, I'd love to have that weather they have on the show. For all the money Trump has, he can't make it that nice out, see what they are wearing? It's a bit too cold for that.

Regardless it was filmed in the fall, and the winner is supposed to be announced on the finale live, but that doesn't mean the loser doesn't know whom final 2 will be. And take a guess from there.

What was said to be the winner is still there among the final 4. And Trump himself slipped on Howard Stern. He clued Stern in on the sex, when Stern picked it up Trump tried to back peddle a bit.

-Petey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Petey - 

hey, guess what?

i live in ny too! and it boy it was gross out today.

i realize the filming took place last fall. i hadn't heard about the Stern episode...still, i bet it's nick who is leaking the info...but until the donald announces the actual winner i don't believe anything.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> Petey -
> 
> hey, guess what?
> ...


No Nick didn't leak, a loser leaked it, where in NY do you live?

-Petey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh, so by that can i infer that nick is indeed one of the two finalists? hmmm. 

(covers ears) i don't wanna know. 

i live in the moneymakinmanhattan.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> So if Amy did just that, but said that I was the strongest poster at BBB.net. and she flashed her sexiest avator at me, that's cool?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> oh, so by that can i infer that nick is indeed one of the two finalists? hmmm.
> 
> (covers ears) i don't wanna know.
> ...


I won't say, I just said Nick did not leak. It was not one of the final four that leaked, it was Katrina whom leaked.

-Petey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK guys I'd appreciate it if you start another Apprentice rumour thread to talk about the "leak", I really have no desire to know who will win right now. In my mind I still think Kwame's got a chance... :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> OK guys I'd appreciate it if you start another Apprentice rumour thread to talk about the "leak", I really have no desire to know who will win right now. In my mind I still think Kwame's got a chance... :yes:


Sorry, my point was don't surf around about the show, you'll find out some things. 

-Petey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kwame is screwed cause he has OMAROSA on the team and now Jessica Simpson is LOST!!!???

OMG the "rhymes with witch" is so full of herself it isn't even funny...and she totally screwed up but of course none of it is _her fault._ 


whoa. 

bill should win this hands down. 

(i know, i know, i thought amy would win but she didn't interview at all well - the stepford wives comment was classic)


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

When the love parade for Amy was still going strong, I called that Bill would win.

I almost feel bad for Kwame. I wonder what the rules for the competition were. I would have fired Omarosa on the spot for the stunt she pulled with that phone call. If Kwame couldn't, that is understandable. But Omarosa is such a detriment to a team, it'd be better if Kwame hinged his hopes on himself, Troy and Heidi as opposed to trusting any part of his project with Omarosa.

Bill was being pretty... "mean" to say the least tonight. I don't believe that the ball-buster boss is an effective boss, especially when you are leading other people. Leslie seems like she's been doing her job there for a long time, and Bill dismissed her with no respect. That I don't like one bit.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Bill has shown no respect to anyone since the show started. I liked him in the beginning, but he has steadily lost my respect throughout this competition. Frankly, despite the Omarosa fiasco, I believe Kwame will win.

Think about it. Which would you work harder for? At the end of the day, it's how well people work for you that determines whether you are a success. Does anyone on Bill's team give a rat's .... about him? Kwame is as close to the Donald in his leadership as any of them come. Troy & Heidi will work their tails off for him. 

As to Omarosa...... Kwame knew he was going to have her because he picked last. Better to have picked her before last so that she'd have some loyalty. Omarosa is proving, though, that despite Kwame's best attempts, she is loyal only to herself.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Of course Kwame could fire Omarosa, he's the boss.

Bill will win.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If anyone is interested in reading an article about Katrina's leak about who the winner is, you can follow this link. Not that because she said it, that means it's going to happen. It could be A RUSE!

But anyhow...

http://www.azcentral.com/ent/celeb/0323apprentice.html


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't believe Omarosa lied about the nature of her phone call at dinner the night before. How childish.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't believe Omarosa lied about the nature of her phone call at dinner the night before. How childish.


Does the woman not understand the concept of the camera pointed at her?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Katrina said one of the 2 whom are left would win. She being on one of their teams, she must think she knows the outcome by being on either Bills team that does great next week or does horrible.

I don't think it matters that Jessica Simpson is "lost" because I doubt she *****es and complains on national television. On her MTV show she is very reserved. Heck it may not even come up with Donald Trump if Kwame and his team could sweet talk her, if she is "lost".

-Petey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

^^

well my point was more that omarosa completely screwed up and now is just stunned that anyone would hold her accountable for the travel mix-up. the fact she wouldn't talk about the phone call during dinner when it was clearly related to the group task was just stunningly dumb on her part. ever heard of a business dinner sweetie? you know, where you eat food and talk business!!

the only way kwame wins is he fires omarosa and becomes a national hero. LOL. 

bill being arrogant is more of an insecurity thing. i think bill's team is behind him to win, with the exception of nick "i'm just an employee" - though even nick isn't stupid enough to sabotage it.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Kwame should've fired Omarosa at the dinner table. He's the boss, right? Well he needed to step up there and then and give her an ultimatum. He's intimidated by Omarosa, and therefore was scared to make a stink about it. 

Omarosa is Omarosa. Do you expect anything else?

Kwame's nature is what's going to do him in.

Why do I care? My wife has made me addicted to this show.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> As to Omarosa...... Kwame knew he was going to have her because he picked last. Better to have picked her before last so that she'd have some loyalty. Omarosa is proving, though, that despite Kwame's best attempts, she is loyal only to herself.


Actually, Omarosa was Kwame's 2nd pick, Kwame was stuck was Heidi, which I don't think he'd mind. I wonder if Omarosa's gonna ever find work again, whoever's watching this show won't be hiring her anytime in the near future!

And does anyone think that the Jessica Simpson missing thing is purposely set up? I mean, running an event ain't that difficult, unless unexpected occurences happen that is. Trump could've purposely set this up to happen to see how Kwame deals with problems (and to draw ratings). 

And finally, what'd I tell y'all 'bout Kwame? Long shot eh? I gotta say he's the favourite going into the finale! Go Kwame go!!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump has an education and even though he trys to play it off like he was sort of "self made" his father was a pretty sucessful developer in his own right and Trump had plenty of privelege growing up. For instance his father split the interests in a 1200 unit apartment complex in Ohio for his 18th birthday. I understand Trumps decision, you DO want people handling your business who have some formal education but Troy was an exception to the rule IMO because he couldn't go to college, he had to take care of his mother and disabled adopted sister. And he still found time to start a successful mortgage company.


too bad your wrong because my boy Kwame Jackson is doing well. But things look bad because they dont know were Jessica is


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> too bad your wrong because my boy Kwame Jackson is doing well. But things look bad because they dont know were Jessica is


Bill will win over Kwame I am certain.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Bill will win over Kwame I am certain.


There's still one show to go, what kind of TV would it be if they just gave it to Kwame after showing his blunders? Bill was perfect? Nope...

-Petey


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame picked all the folks he lost with over the course of the show. Not a very good choice.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Kwame is too nice a guy. He never gets mad.....is always friendly, and that is his downfall. If Omarosa pulled that stunt with Bill...she would have been fired right there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Kwame picked all the folks he lost with over the course of the show. Not a very good choice.


Kwame is familar with those people, I think in part why he picked them other then his buddy, whom he knows will try his rear off for him. 

-Petey


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> Actually, Omarosa was Kwame's 2nd pick, Kwame was stuck was Heidi, which I don't think he'd mind. I wonder if Omarosa's gonna ever find work again, whoever's watching this show won't be hiring her anytime in the near future!


My point was that Kwame knew he'd be stuck with her. He picked her second so that she would feel that he chose her instead of getting stuck with her.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Kwame is familar with those people, I think in part why he picked them other then his buddy, whom he knows will try his rear off for him.
> ...


Perhaps... but I would have taken Knick over Omarossa. I disagree with Wynn's line of thinking on picking her. I see the amount of goodwill that he'd get by picking her as essentially negligible. She was at best deadweight either way.

Nick, on the other hand, is at least competent. And even though they weren't on the same team much, Kwame should still be familiar with the other folks from living with them and seeing their capabilities in competition.

If he was stuck with Omarosa in either case (likely), he still would have done better to have Nick instead of Heidi. Heidi wasn't completely useless, but Nick was at least fairly solid, and he'd be more of help. I saw the repeat of the shown on CNBC last night, and Omarosa is a plant to spice things up or a certifiable wingnut.

Either way it looks to me that he screwed the pooch. But this is all made for TV too. You also have to consider that almost Kwame has to do is have Jessica Simpson's silly *** show up and leave happy. The whole appearance of a fiasco could come to nothing pretty easily.

On the other hand, I could see Bill kind of falling apart... he looked and acted close to panic, and that ain't good either.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Either way it looks to me that he screwed the pooch. But this is all made for TV too. You also have to consider that almost Kwame has to do is have Jessica Simpson's silly *** show up and leave happy. The whole appearance of a fiasco could come to nothing pretty easily.
> 
> On the other hand, I could see Bill kind of falling apart... he looked and acted close to panic, and that ain't good either.


I am sure too that they way they edited the show put both Kwame and Bill in the worst light possible.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Although with Amy and Nick on the other team, the losers from the last round whom may still be bitter may have crossed his mind (Kwame).

-Petey


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I've been dealing with concert planning for a year now, and while it's a lot of work and a lot of headaches it's NOT hard to do perfectly. Kwame could pull it off alone if he needed to, he should have fired Omarosa immediately and sent her home. It probably would have impressed Trump anyways. 

It's all about double checking and being very thorough. Then, once you actually have your ego, I mean artist, you just need to give them enough attention to keep them happy while stroking the ego of the tour and show managers who have a sometimes less noticeable impact on a show.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Has anyone read the People Magazine article from a couple weeks ago? One of its main topics is how the show portrays Omarossa. They talked to her and her husband, who tried to set the record straight as far as her personality and some of the situations on the show. For example, her famous idiotic misunderstanding of Heidi's "pot calling the kettle black" comment... Omarossa claims that she actually said "What did you say about black people?" after Heidi used the N-word. So as I'm watching her re-appearance on the show, I'm watching with a skeptical eye to see how the producers/editors might be villifying her by misrepresenting the situation. Who knows. As always, the truth is somewhere in the middle.

Now for my prediction... heading into the final episode, Bill seems to be clearly in the lead. Therefore, in a nod to Gilbert Arenas, I'll predict that Kwame will win.  Actually, that's a nod to the propensity of reality TV in general, and this show in particular, toward twists, turns, and surprises.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Bill really seems to have his stuff together.


From Mar 21. With the NCAA champion and Apprentice winner properly predicted, I crown myself as The Seer of The Bulls Board.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Let my "bourgeious" attitude come out for a second and please someone tell me if I am wrong

Was the golf tournament that Bill ran for Ike Austin? Ike Austin was a center in the NBA who had a couple of good years before petering out. And he is a great guy. But that fool was a teammate of mine for a couple of seasons at ASU and he knows my situation and never once called me for a donation or to come out and play golf (I dont play but would have gone anyway). Talk about not utilizing your connections. 

I also thought it was interesting that the guy riding with Trump was Ahmad Rashad yet nbc paid zero attention to him. 

Bill deserved to win over Kwame. Both will be highly successful in their lives. But different roles. Sounds to me like the job was more a mgt and development job rather then a finance job. If I was hiring one or the other for my hedge fund, kwame would be the choice. But to build a building or a golf course, then it has to be Bill. At the end of the day however, how Amy didnt win was beyond me. Still. She was the best player on the show. Lost only once the entire time there. and even then it was close. and she always seemed to have some idea that put her teams over the top. She would have been my choice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It was Ike Hillard, WR of the NY Giants.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> It was Ike Hillard, WR of the NY Giants.


ahhh, i could have sworn they said Ike Austin. I tivoed it but wasnt sure. Ike Hilliard makes more sense. I saw Charles Smith in that crowd


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> At the end of the day however, how Amy didnt win was beyond me. Still. She was the best player on the show. Lost only once the entire time there. and even then it was close. and she always seemed to have some idea that put her teams over the top. She would have been my choice.


Did you see the last episode? She looked terrible in the interviews. Even allowing for some editing. Trump's people hated her.

The girls won the first few challenges mainly on sex appeal so I am not too impressed with her record on the challenges. 

She was good but Bill was clearly better.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dang I was with Kwame all the way... honestly I think he got screwed, not just by Omarosa but by Trump. Think about it, he had a disadvantage from the start - he picked his team members 2nd! If he could have picked b4 Bill, don't you think the teams would've looked a little different? Also, running a golf event is much easier than a concert, and Bill obviously was assigned the easier task... controvesy? perhaps... but yah judging by performance Bill deserved to win.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

As I predicted, Kwame lost in part because he remained loyal to the guys he'd lost with in the past. 

Knowing as he should have known about himself that he's not a hands-on guy, this was probably an even bigger mistake than one might imagine. His management style was to rely on his people and he chose people he couldn't rely on.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Dang I was with Kwame all the way... honestly I think he got screwed, not just by Omarosa but by Trump. Think about it, he had a disadvantage from the start - he picked his team members 2nd! If he could have picked b4 Bill, don't you think the teams would've looked a little different? Also, running a golf event is much easier than a concert, and Bill obviously was assigned the easier task... controvesy? perhaps... but yah judging by performance Bill deserved to win.


The teams wouldn't have looked different. Kwame chose Omarossa in the '2nd round', when there were 2 other people available. Besides, the tremendous loyalties were evident, as each manager chose his former teammates, and each of the teammates stuck up for their own manager in the board room.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see the last episode? She looked terrible in the interviews. Even allowing for some editing. Trump's people hated her.
> ...


I disagree. I mean, she basically carried her team to victories every week but one. And the one she lost was very close. It was her ideas that one basically all the early competitions and her ability to close a deal on that penthouse at the last second showed she could work under pressure. Her selling advertisements on the rickshaws was the most briliant move on the show. and she was picked twice by the other teams to move over. So she didnt do well in some interviews. She acknowledged that. However, results speak louder then words where I come from. And she delivered the results. But I do agree, for the 2 jobs, between Kwame and Bill, Bill was the better man for the tasks that Trump wanted. But I still think Amy was the best player on this show. It wouldnt surprise me if she lands a job in excess of the 250k Bill makes this year


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I mean, she basically carried her team to victories every week but one. And the one she lost was very close. It was her ideas that one basically all the early competitions and her ability to close a deal on that penthouse at the last second showed she could work under pressure. Her selling advertisements on the rickshaws was the most briliant move on the show. and she was picked twice by the other teams to move over. So she didnt do well in some interviews. She acknowledged that. However, results speak louder then words where I come from.


If the people you'll have to work with don't like you...

...everything else is moot.


They didn't like her. It was doggone near unanimous.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Kwame has a new job...for a week at least:

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=109&STORY=/www/story/04-16-2004/0002152900&EDATE=


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well if you think about it, Kwame didn't actually hear the famous words "you're fired" so that should be some consolation! And he got some major live prime time love from the Donald so he should be feeling really proud.

I think Trump pointed out correctly that if Kwame had FIRED Omarosa then he would have shown better leadership. 

Omarosa, in true form, made it about herself and not about helping Kwame win. when she was in the suite with Jessica trying on those hats it was "look at me, look at me" while the walkie talkie signal was ignored. Not only was she a complete B****, but she was unbelievably unprofessional. So yeah, Kwame got screwed.

I had to laugh when the Donald pointed out to her during the live portion that all her lies had been caught on tape and she comes back with this snotty reply about being fired and re-hired and fired...it was astonishing.

So props to the Chicago guy BILL. He was the man. and i was happy to see him choose the building project over the golf course job. 

Kwame will be VERY successful in whatever he chooses to do. I think they were both great candidates, and more impressive, they both seem like really good people.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> If the people you'll have to work with don't like you...
> ...


Donald did. and frankly, you dont have to like someone to respect them. Respect means more in the workspace more then liking someone. Amys performance was worthy of everyones respect.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Donald did. and frankly, you dont have to like someone to respect them. Respect means more in the workspace more then liking someone. Amys performance was worthy of everyones respect.


But she'd would have been spending more time with the people who interviewed her.

There's one person in the office that sees a lot of Donald (I read this in the NY Post) and thats George.

His employees _didn't_ respect her. They said she talked, but "there was nothing there" "it didn't seem like it was about anything" and they called her a stepford wife.

They'd seen the show...they didn't like her, it doesn't seem like they had any great respect for her accomplishments, and they didn't want to work with her.

She can always do more FHM photo-shoots. That might have killed her with the women anyway.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Amy will probably be good at other things, but I didn't like her leadership and management, and that's what was being judged.

It's one thing to have a good idea, but what I really didn't like was that she didn't seem to react to adversity very well. If things didn't fit into her preconceived notions about what was going to happen, she got lost.

In the Penthouse renting episode, she sat there and moped that she was going to lose.

In the interviews, and this was a killer for her, she didn't come off as knowing much about herself or anything else. The Stepford Wife comment was fair, I thought, because her answers seemed to be canned responses she was forcing to try and fit the questions that were actually being asked.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i agree mikeDC. the interview section did amy in. the stepford wives comment was the dagger. 

i also think the whole nick n' amy romance thing was a hindrance too. it became too much about the personal and not about business.

hey, all these guys are going to do really well for the most part. think about it, america is on a first name basis with them. they've all been on the today show. and with the tie-ins to NBC we can probably expect at least one of them to host SNL next year. 

Hey, throw the original cast (sans bill cause he's got a job) onto a desert island for The Apprentice meets Survivor - a guaranteed ratings bonanza if you ask me! watch the fur really fly. omarosa would get voted off first!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I mean, she basically carried her team to victories every week but one. And the one she lost was very close. It was her ideas that one basically all the early competitions and her ability to close a deal on that penthouse at the last second showed she could work under pressure. Her selling advertisements on the rickshaws was the most briliant move on the show. and she was picked twice by the other teams to move over. So she didnt do well in some interviews. She acknowledged that. However, results speak louder then words where I come from. And she delivered the results. But I do agree, for the 2 jobs, between Kwame and Bill, Bill was the better man for the tasks that Trump wanted. But I still think Amy was the best player on this show. It wouldnt surprise me if she lands a job in excess of the 250k Bill makes this year


Rlucus, you are my boy, but it's funny that you give Reinsdorf so much grief about not holding interviews for the GM slot yet here you seem to be arguing that interviews are not important. 

Before you say that well, Trump got to see them in action, let's agree that selling lemonade and organizing a golf tournment is about as akin to being president for one of Trump's companies as being a player and then the radio\TV guy and then getting to be a NBA GM.

p.s. Amy might make more money but she won't have a job with more responsibility than Bill. Certainly not in the next year. And it would be b/c someone finds higher value in her sex appeal and mini-celebrity than here management skills.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Rlucus, you are my boy, but it's funny that you give Reinsdorf so much grief about not holding interviews for the GM slot yet here you seem to be arguing that interviews are not important.
> ...


Very good point mate. But the process is sort of backwards. They have all of these competitions, which she wins. then the interviews at the end. i think it was backwards. I mean, afterall, she beat 250k people just to be among the top 12. And then clearly dominated the competition. And we arent talking sex appeal with her. We are talking about advertising on rickshaws, or talking to the Marquis Jets people when no one else would, to selling the penthouse at the last possible second. Her performance was the best. Even her own competitors picked her number one twice in a row. if that doesnt show she was the best, I dont know what does. That clearly showed she had earned their respect


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> Very good point mate. But the process is sort of backwards. They have all of these competitions, which she wins. then the interviews at the end. i think it was backwards. I mean, afterall, she beat 250k people just to be among the top 12. And then clearly dominated the competition. And we arent talking sex appeal with her. We are talking about advertising on rickshaws, or talking to the Marquis Jets people when no one else would, to selling the penthouse at the last possible second. Her performance was the best. Even her own competitors picked her number one twice in a row. if that doesnt show she was the best, I dont know what does. That clearly showed she had earned their respect


Bill had a few outstanding moves as well. His work on the Atlantic City night was as good as anyone's in any other challenge. There were other examples as well.

Even if I don't agree, I certainly understand an arguement of Amy over Kwame but that's as far as it goes. Even Amy said the best competitor other than herself was Bill.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Bill had a few outstanding moves as well. His work on the Atlantic City night was as good as anyone's in any other challenge. There were other examples as well.
> ...


she in fact said that. I still think the best move of the competition was the selling of advertisements on the rickshaws. She also had the respect of people she previously dealt with to advertise with her. it was the second biggest victory of the entire show. And it was pretty much all on her back. The biggest victory was in the art auction challenge when Kwames team sold only one piece.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> she won't have a job with more responsibility than Bill. Certainly not in the next year. And it would be b/c someone finds higher value in her sex appeal and mini-celebrity than here management skills.


Bingo.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

From the show, I was certain that The Donald had put the "losers" up to sabotaging Kwame & Bill. I figured Jessica Simpson & the golf folks had to be in on it. That would be the only way to explain Omarosa, Troy completely screwing the breakfast, and the MarquisJet sign being thrown away. I figured Donald wanted to see these guys under extreme pressure.

I expected the end to be a "we got you" moment where Trump admits putting the team mates up to the sabotage. When that moment didn't happen.......... My GOD! Omarosa really is an incompetent *****, isn't she! Troy completely dropped the ball on the breakfast, but Omarosa flat out lied, changed plans without consultation, left Kwame hanging on everything, and probably drove Jessica Simpson NUTS! How many times could Nick (LaShay?) roll his eyes? Jessica's trying to prepare for a concert and Omarosa is playing dress-up with her wigs?!?!?!

I was certain that no human being could be that out of touch with reality -- she had to be put up to it. 

Ouch!

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Another note. Would you be comfortable working for a guy who you knew won his job on a game show?

Ouch again.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Don't know if this is for real or not...it came from another board without a link:



> Runner-up Kwame Jackson is already profiting from his "Apprentice"
> experience, revealing to "Extra" this morning that "Maverick" billionaire Mark Cuban waited around for hours at the after-party Thursday night, and then made him a huge job offer.
> 
> "I may have been fired, but I'm already hired," Kwame revealed to us.
> "You're the first person to hear about it. I'm deciding, and we're going to be talking. I mean, I'm just flattered that he waited around for me."


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I was hoping that Kwame would win it at the end. But after all the things said at the end, Bill did deserve to win it. That Trump International buliding's gonna be a hell of a task, but dang that's gonna be something. I wonder who's gonna be coming back for the second Apprentice series. I hope Troy's gets a chance to come back and not freakin Omarosa :hurl:


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

When Omarosa straight-up lied to Kwame,I had never been so mad at a person on a reality TV show in my life. 

She is insanely stupid.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release_html_b1?release_id=65937

<b>SYS-CON Media to Offer President / CEO Job to Kwame Jackson of Apprentice to Run the Company's Consumer Magazine Division
SYS-CON's Offer to Jackson With 150,000 Annual Salary Is Contingent Upon Jackson Not Hiring Omarosa Manigault-Stallworth for any Position in the Company </b>

I love the sub-header :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

well, its official, Cuban wants Kwame in some capacity. Just hypothetically, is it possible Kwame could be head of business operations for the Mavs? if so, Id say Kwame won last night, and Bill lost. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1784150


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> well, its official, Cuban wants Kwame in some capacity. Just hypothetically, is it possible Kwame could be head of business operations for the Mavs? if so, Id say Kwame won last night, and Bill lost.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1784150


Post from elsewhere on the 'net...



> I saw Kwame on CNBC today but it was pretty busy at work today so I only heard Kwame say that a billionaire approached him to manage his money but didn't hear that it was Mark Cuban.
> 
> Lemme tell you, as someone who works in the finance industry, that would be HUGE and probably more money than he would ever make from the Donald.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> So with a 35% payout, he'd be takin' home at least $1.75 billion in pre-tax income every year


Most billionares didn't become billonares by paying others this kind of dough.

RLucus, this is your field. Care to comment.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Most billionares didn't become billonares by paying others this kind of dough.
> ...


in the hedge fund arena, the typical manager makes 1% management fee and 20% of profits. In the fund I run, I charge 2% mgt fee and 20% of profits. So if Cuban were to give him 100 million to manage, at the typical rate, and assuming Kwame could generate a 10% rate of return on that money, he would take home 1% of 100 mil or 1 million + 20% of 10 mil (10% of 100 mil) which is another 2 mil so 3 mil total. Not bad. If he does get a job like that, it would appear to me that he was the winner on Thursday, and not Bill.

Obviously there is built in expenses(office space, audits, risk control systems, 3 party administration and legal) but itll be a very high number


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Most billionares didn't become billonares by paying others this kind of dough.
> ...


1.75 *million*

The *b* was a typo.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Q. Did you really want to win the job with Trump?

A. I don't think winning was my ultimate objective.

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/mld/myrtlebeachonline/business/8455141.htm


----------

